# Positive Quote of the Day



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

My colleague at work always sends us a quote of the day but I thought todays quote was perfect for this board:

*'To create more positive results in your life, replace 'if only' with 'next time' (Celestine Chua)*

Have a good day All!

Simi x


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Like*


----------

